# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Barrely Legal Supplements?

## legenduh

I've looked into some supplements that look like they are on the border line of legal and illegal. So far Supremecy by Maximus Labs (Pretty much a 'Spawn' clone.) and Animal Pak have caught my eye, was wondering if anyone had any first hand experiance with these. Also curious on if you know of any other items that are "border line legal".

Thanks

----------


## matt77

Umm not sure why you would think Animal Pak is borderline illegal? Its just a multi-vitamin pack. Actually all of Animals products are perfectly legal they have been out of the prohormone business for several years now. In the US the only supps that I know of that are barely legal at the moment would be all of the research chems you can buy. But I only use my research chems to run athletic tests at my Hamster ranch :Big Grin:

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

I'm not recommending the use of any of these products because you didn't list your stats, but some products that work that could be considered "barely legal" are M-Drol, E-Stane, Alpha One, etc...

----------


## legenduh

im pretty sure animal pak has more than just multivitimans, i saw they were still selling some pro hormone stuff...

23yrs
205 lbs
13%bf

----------


## matt77

I can promise you that Animal Pak is just a multi vit pak, I ve been taking them for years. All of Animals other stuff is just herbal they do not sell any form of prohormones for around 5 years or so.

The 3 Animal products that either help boost test or help with gains are as follows:

Animal Stak: It is bascially a Longjack and Tribulus based supplement that has some other stuff in it that is suppose to raise test levels.

Animal M-Stak: Is based on 5-Methyl-7-Methoxyisoflavone which is basically a nutrition patroning flavone. Plus it also contains several other herbs and substances to help with muscle gain.

Animal Test: Is based on Arachidonic Acid (AA) just like Gasparis Halodrol Liqui-gels.


Go to animalpak.com and you can read indepth about all there products. The stuff that Teufel listed is where most of the borderline stuff is.

----------


## ironflames

i use clenbutrx by vpx...the energy output is ridiculous. i thought for sure i was going to fail a drug test for amphetamines but i didnt lmao.

----------


## lexruger

> . Also curious on if you know of any other items that are "border line legal".
> 
> Thanks


Why do you want to know? I just dont understand the point of the post. Things arent border line legal or illegal, they either are or arent. A lot of the good prohormones were banned, but that would make them illegal. The ones that arent banned are......you guessed it...Legal.

----------


## lexruger

btw animal pak are just vitamins like matt77 said

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> I can promise you that Animal Pak is just a multi vit pak, I ve been taking them for years. All of Animals other stuff is just herbal they do not sell any form of prohormones for around 5 years or so.
> 
> The 3 Animal products that either help boost test or help with gains are as follows:
> 
> Animal Stak: It is bascially a Longjack and Tribulus based supplement that has some other stuff in it that is suppose to raise test levels.
> 
> Animal M-Stak: Is based on 5-Methyl-7-Methoxyisoflavone which is basically a nutrition patroning flavone. Plus it also contains several other herbs and substances to help with muscle gain.
> 
> Animal Test: Is based on Arachidonic Acid (AA) just like Gasparis Halodrol Liqui-gels.
> ...


It couldn't get any clearer than this, Animal Paks are either vitamins or the above stuff, just in neat handy plastic Paks!

----------


## crazypat123

What are your goals?

----------

